# T-DSL per Satellit mit Up- & Downstream ?



## Arne Buchwald (17. September 2003)

Hi,

eine glaubwürdige Quelle hat mir vor ein paar Tagen erzählt, dass T-Online T-DSL via Satellit für alle Kunden, die kein herkömliches DSL bekommen können, mit Up- and Downstream anbietet.

Habe schon die T-Online-Seiten durchstöbert und nichts gefunden. Ist euch etwas in der Richtung bekannt ?


----------



## Avariel (18. September 2003)

Leider nichts bekannt bei mir bis jetzt. Solltest du was rauskriegen wäre ich aber über ne Benachrichtigung im Thread dankbar. Und ich werd auch mal rumfragen.


----------



## argu (18. September 2003)

Das stimmt nicht, der Rückkanal muß weiterhin über den normalen Telefonanschluß gehalten werden und dafür gibt es keine Flatrate seitens der Telekom


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. September 2003)

So war mein Kenntnisstand bisher auch - aber auf meine direkte Nachfrage meinte derjenige (der sehr wohl weiß was Up- and Downstream ist), dass T-Doof es jetzt anbieten würde.


----------



## Tim C. (18. September 2003)

Und was für eine schweine-teure Schüssel musst du dir dann da hinstellen ? Glaubst du die Telekom verleiht/vermietet sowas ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. September 2003)

Vielleicht ein zusätzliches LNB anbauen oder dergleichen ?

*AchselZuck*


----------



## Tim C. (18. September 2003)

Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass du mit einer "normalen" zusätzlichen LNB die Sendeleistung aufbringen kannst um Signale zu senden.

Kennst du nicht die Sat-Schüsseln, die manche Tankstellen auf dem Dach haben ? So du Daten Abgleich mit der Zentrale ? Die können senden und die haben vorne LNB ähnlich Teile dran, so groß wie ne mittlere Nebelmaschine.

Überleg doch mal, was du für ne Power haben musst um deine Signale innen Weltraum zu ballern, zumindest mit dem passiven Part verglichen, den die LNB beim Empfang übernimmt.


----------



## chibisuke (20. September 2003)

Nun ja sowas gibt es, aber meines wissens nicht von T-Offline...

allerdings sind die onlinegebühren extrem hoch, du brauchst ne schweinetäure spezial satteliten schüssel, die nur der anbieter selbst aufstellen darf, denn wenn die falsch ausgerichtet ist störst du den sateliten verkehr... außerdem brauchst du für deinen PC eine DVB karte mit der du die daten verarbeitest...

Vor allem währe eine normale satteliten schüssel viel zu UNGENAU um ein signal mit der erforderlichen qualität da hoch zu schicken.. das sind schüsseln die extrem weit nach hinten geneigt sind und über 3 ! stäbe einen speziellen sende LNB direkt vor die parapol antenne halten...

Nun jedenfalls sind die kosten für sowas extrem hoch...
die notwendige hardware dafür beleuft sich etwa auf 1000€
dann kommen nochmal etwa 500€ für die einrichtung hinzu
und dann musste etwa 70 - 100€ montliche gebühren rechnen...

einer der anbieter die soetwas anbieten is z.B. tiscali .. 
http://registrierung.tiscali.de/produkte/1411_einzelplatztarife_vorteile.php


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. September 2003)

Ich hatte das mal umgerechnet und kam damals von Tiscali auf 250,- Euro / Monat. Dafür kann ich auch normal meinen T-Doof-Tarif ständig überziehen ;-)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. September 2003)

Habe mir mal eben SkyDSL von Strato angeguckt. Downstream kommt per Satellit, aber stellt Strato den normalen Rückkanal? Richtig geschrieben stand das nirgendwo, aber es wurde quasi angedeutet.


> Über eine Telefonleitung wird eine Verbindung für den Upstream mittels skyDSL Online zum Internet hergestellt.


[1]: http://www.strato.de/skydsl/f_einf.html

Interessant wäre für mich das L-Paket:
http://www.strato.de/skydsl/tabelle_l.html

150h für 40,- Euro ? Ich meine, ich bezahl' im T-Online-Tarif für 90h bereits 40,- Euro im Grundpreis + die ganzen Stunden überher.

Wo ist dann der Nachteil des SkyDSL-Angebotes, sofern der Upstream auch in den 150h inbegriffen ist !?
http://www.strato.de/skydsl/skyfaq_front.html#Anchor-13 <-- sagt eigentlich, dass die Rückkanal im Tarif enthalten ist, oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Tim C. (21. September 2003)

Ohne es zu lesen.
Ja du siehst es falsch  Bei SkyDSL ist stets ein weiterer Internet DialUp Provider für den Upstream nötig. Das mit dem Downstream funktioniert so, dass du dort wo du diesen nutzen willst, einen speziellen Proxy in deinen Programmen einstellst und damit geht der Downstream dann über den Satelitten, da aber meines Wissens nach nur der 128kbit Downstream ohne Zuzahlung möglich ist (kann sein, dass sich das mitlerweile geändert hat), wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. September 2003)

Hmmm, aus der Strato-Homepage geht das anders hervor. Btw. fällt mir gerade ein, dass der Onkel eines Freundes skyDSL laufen hat - mal fragen, wie das so in der Praxis aussieht.


----------



## ultracool (5. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde dir von Strato abraten, hatte es für 6 Monate, dann habe ich es gekündigt, die Geschwindikkeit ist bei weitem nicht dass was sie angeben, meist so ISDN bis max. 50 kb, wobei 50 auch ´nur sehr selten vorkommt, besonders wenn du auch mal was runterladen willst, da gibts dann gleich eine sperre nach zo 10 mb wo man dann grade noch so 5-15 kb hat.

kannst ja auch noch den onkel deines freundes fragen, denke nicht dass es viel anders sein wird.


----------



## danube (7. Oktober 2003)

SkyDSL hatte ich auch mal und gleich wieder gekündigt

Die Pings sind schrecklich, die Downloadraten schwanken wie verrückt und erreichen niemals das eigentliche Maximum. Ausserdem sind die Preise für die hohen Übertragungsraten einfach unverschämt.

Dazu kommt noch dass du dich entwerder per Modem oder per ISDN bei einem Internet Provider einwählen musst um den ganzen Spass zu nutzen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten - skyDSL hat sich dann damit erledigt.


----------

